# Photo Phile Contest: Best Dressed



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2009)

[align=center]You may vote for more than one photo.






Daisy Mae K's Daisy Mae





SnowyShiloh's Skyler





Soooska's Buttercup





Soooska's Daisy Mae





Soooska's Wilbur and Jackie





Soooska's Winston and Vega





TinysMom's Audrey





TinysMom's Calis





TinysMom's Puck





TinysMom's Tiny





amundb's Magnet





kherrmann3's Toby





Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Fluffy





sha10ly88's Coco
[/align]


----------

